# Bikini Bite



## StrongAndSexy (May 1, 2005)

Hello All! 
I am doing a figure competition this Saturday. The instructions that came with my bikini say to use the Bikini Bite the day before the show when tying and trimming the strings. I also need to glue myself at the show. For those of you who have used it before, will this make a big mess (gluing over the same spot twice)? 
Also, what do you guys do for water depletion and what do you eat the day of the contest/before going on stage (for a figure show.) This is my third show, so I've done this before but always like to hear what other people do. Thanks!!


----------



## BritChick (May 1, 2005)

StrongAndSexy said:
			
		

> Hello All!
> I am doing a figure competition this Saturday. The instructions that came with my bikini say to use the Bikini Bite the day before the show when tying and trimming the strings. I also need to glue myself at the show. For those of you who have used it before, will this make a big mess (gluing over the same spot twice)?
> Also, what do you guys do for water depletion and what do you eat the day of the contest/before going on stage (for a figure show.) This is my third show, so I've done this before but always like to hear what other people do. Thanks!!



Never heard of using the bikini bite this way???   
I usually don't put it on until literally right before I go on stage, it will leave a white residue on your suit.
I don't tie of my suits, I attach hooks and hoops on my suits if I need to, I find this less hassel on the day.
Water loading/depletion for me is usually 8 litres of bottled water 6 days out then decreasing from day 4 with distilled water, day of show no water other than sips.
Pre competition meals, usually two for me and they consist of yams and a little bit of chicken, that's it.


----------



## kkschaef (May 1, 2005)

I never use bikini bite until right before going on stage. I start cutting water friday night and into Sat. And use a Dandelion Root stack.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2005)

I do not like Bikini Bite, the applicator sucks. We switched to this spray stick glue (like from a craft store) after using Bikini Bite at the first show.

Before anyone makes a wise crack I apply it to my wife before she goes on stage!


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2005)

I like a spray adhesive over the Bikini bite.

Just what exactly is she asking you to glue down the day before?  The extra from the straps?  If that is the case, its easier to cut the string then knot the ends.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2005)

I spray her bottoms down to her butt so they do not turn into a thong onstage!

also, the bra/top on the bottom so it does not ride up on her breast.


----------



## musclepump (May 2, 2005)

Hey, some guys use bikini bite too. It's... well, I guess it works for them wanting to show their glutes. Though unless you're Tommi Thorvildsen, I don't see much benefit.


----------



## Shannon1 (May 2, 2005)

I just apply it right before I go out.  It can pull your tan off so if your 1 or 2 piece is narrower in the backside be carefull of that   I haven't tried the spray but a few girls there had it and liked it better.


----------



## sdupdike (May 13, 2005)

Where do you get the spray glue, or whatever else you would use besides Bikini Bite?


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2005)

a craft store.


----------



## sdupdike (May 13, 2005)

something like this?

http://www.craftsetc.com/Store/ShowProduct.aspx?c=43&p=699892


----------

